# My "G" stuff



## surya_neo (Jun 11, 2011)

My Kindle "3G" with lighted cover from Amazon..I bought it a couple of months back:

*i.imgur.com/Sv3SK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FHZ4K.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7pjPh.jpg

At last my long wait for android is over..My Motorola atrix "4G" got delivered yesterday..Bought it on ebay and delivered through aramex:

*i.imgur.com/7vZC3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ehxw7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LeLc9.jpg

sorry for the crappy captures..had to do it fast...longing to explore my moto..

Damages:

Kindle 3G + Amazon lighted cover: ~13k

Motorola atrix 4G: ~ 23.9k(Phone:22.7k + Shipping + customs:1.165k)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

The price of the Motorola is very good. Congrats foor both purchases  
Also, you have a lifetime free 3g in Kindle right with Worldwide roaming only usable for books?

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## surya_neo (Jun 13, 2011)

yeah...3g in kindle can be used for surfing the net using their experimental browser...


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats....Cool stuff...
How is the battery life of the kindle?


----------



## surya_neo (Jun 13, 2011)

I generally use my kindle on the way to office in the bus(morning and in the evening with light)...and it lasted for more than 4 weeks...


----------

